
Secret Police Are Tyranny - Avshalom
https://stoehr.substack.com/p/masks-are-tyranny-but-secret-police
======
aerostable_slug
> unidentified federal agents

That is demonstrably incorrect. In every photo I've seen, the police have a
POLICE patch on their plate carriers and unit/agency patches on their sleeves.
Further, many have unique callsign patches on their uniforms. Admittedly their
colors are subdued, but that goes along with the camouflage.

There are multiple problems with what has been going on in Portland, but
allegations that the police were unidentifiable isn't one of them. In terms of
uniquely identifying officers, there's no law requiring that (it's up to
individual agency policy), nor is there any rule to inform someone why they
are being arrested. It's legally enough for them to say, perhaps in the van,
"I'm a federal agent and you are under arrest."

Not that it matters, but I have issue with the police wearing military
uniforms without clear and obvious need (e.g. police snipers/observers in a
rural area). It should be very obvious whether a person is a police officer or
a soldier, especially for those who don't speak good english or come from
outside the United States.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> It should be very obvious whether a person is a police officer or a soldier,
> especially for those who don't speak good english or come from outside the
> United States

Perhaps a phamplet explaining the use of clothing to further mission
objectives, complete with illustrations of police vs. military garb, can be
given out at all border crossings.

